

Links between Paul Graham's essays - RiderOfGiraffes

Today (2008/11/18) I had a whim to look at the
links between Paul Graham's essays, so I futch
an index page, massaged with awk, futch the
others, extracted the links, output a digraph,
and used neato.<p>The result is here:<p>http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ColinsBlog.html?yc
======
IsaacSchlueter
If you have a link, it's best to not put a description in the textbox on the
submit page. Just put the description on the page you're linking to, and we'll
get the idea :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yah - got that now. I sent the original to Paul, who suggested I post it here.
I read a little, but didn't get the point that the URL would link direct. I
thought a URL in the text would auto-link, as per a wiki, but it didn't do
what I thought. Mea culpa.

Next time ...

------
RiderOfGiraffes
First post - I didn't realise the URL wouldn't be clickable. Sorry for the
inconvenience.

------
hs
the most connected are "gh" and "start" ... that's very telling

thx

